# Rodri



## Kdkobain (10 Agosto 2019)

Qualcune lo conosce meglio ? Lo sto vedendo ora in campo con il City, acume tattico fuori dal comune, fisico potente e buona tecnica nell'uscita palla...praticamente il vertice basso perfetto di un centrocampo di pallegiatori come quello degli inglesi  mi sta colpendo parecchio


----------



## IlMusagete (10 Agosto 2019)

Kdkobain ha scritto:


> Qualcune lo conosce meglio ? Lo sto vedendo ora in campo con il City, acume tattico fuori dal comune, fisico potente e buona tecnica nell'uscita palla...praticamente il vertice basso perfetto di un centrocampo di pallegiatori come quello degli inglesi  mi sta colpendo parecchio



Beh si conosce già da un paio d'anni, quand'era a Villareal si parlava già di erede di Busquets e l'Atletico pagò 25 sacchi già quell'anno, ora ne vale 70-80 puliti.


----------

